# Helix V12 DSP: Who's Got Info?



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Does anyone have details on this guy? Helix V Twelve DSP

It looks like it could greatly simplify my next install. It's definitely got the right number of channels, as long as the DSP is capable. Will it approach the capabilities of the DSP PRO? Who knows anything about pricing and availability?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The V-TWELVE DSP uses the same software as the DSP ULTRA and is far more capable than the DSP Pro MK2. It offers Virtual Channel processing as well as the rest of the FX features that the new ACO based processors from Audiotec Fischer have. The suggested retail is $2000. and they are in stock at the North American warehouse as well as in plenty of dealers around both the US and Canada.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

dobslob said:


> The V-TWELVE DSP uses the same software as the DSP ULTRA and is far more capable than the DSP Pro MK2. It offers Virtual Channel processing as well as the rest of the FX features that the new ACO based processors from Audiotec Fischer have. The suggested retail is $2000. and they are in stock at the North American warehouse as well as in plenty of dealers around both the US and Canada.


Perfect! Thanks for the help!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

If you have any specific questions I'll be more than happy to help out. It is a darn cool piece for sure, and has a lot of possibilities as far as system designs.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

This thing looks exactly like what I need. I haven't had the chance to use the Helix software yet, but I hear nothing but great stuff about it. Being able to go from a DSP and 4 amps down to this plus a sub amp and a Director is going to be fantastic. Do you know of any dealers in South Carolina?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

What part of South Carolina? I know we have a few but need to work on the South East.

You can look for yourself on our website MSC America


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

I'm in Greenville. I'm within easy driving distance of Charlotte, Asheville and Atlanta though. I didn't see anyone close on your locator. Anybody authorized online? I don't see you guys with Crutchfield anymore.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

In Atlanta we have Cartunes and Monster Customs. We have limited Crutchfield's access to the line. There are no authorized online sellers.


----------



## jbowers (May 3, 2009)

Okay, sweet. Atlanta will be fine, when Caffeine and Exotics gets back up and running from the virus mess I'll be down there every month anyway.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

The massive downside to these is you can’t bridge them, it would make a killer amp for a full system if you could

2 bridged channels to a dvc sub

1 bridged channel per midbass

4 remaining stereo channels to mids and tweeters

that would make a mega single system amp imo 👍🏼


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

It may be a downside, but it certainly isn't massive. I have one in my Optima and it does quite well with fronts (Wideband and mid bass, rears, center, effects, and subwoofers. It does very well driving 2 dual 2 ohm subwoofers and with 2 ohm woofers in front the bass can easily be overwhelming.

If the amplifier channels were less powerful I could see an issue, but there is no problem with he power as it is. And I'm typically a very power heavy guy.


----------



## Reykert (Jun 26, 2019)

dobslob said:


> The V-TWELVE DSP uses the same software as the DSP ULTRA and is far more capable than the DSP Pro MK2. It offers Virtual Channel processing as well as the rest of the FX features that the new ACO based processors from Audiotec Fischer have. The suggested retail is $2000. and they are in stock at the North American warehouse as well as in plenty of dealers around both the US and Canada.


My buddy been looking as DSP Pro MK2, maybe it is better to look at the DSP Ultra. I'll come over tomorrow to give a hand installing b&w 5th wheel hitch, brake light wiring and the brake kit on his truck and trailer. His brother is at Atlanta and might know Monster Customs.


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

Try Taylor's audio. It's in Alma, GA, but they can ship it to you. James, who runs the place is a great guy.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dumdum said:


> The massive downside to these is you can’t bridge them, it would make a killer amp for a full system if you could
> 
> 2 bridged channels to a dvc sub
> 
> ...


Youd be very surprised with what you can do with 75 watts and a proper gain structure 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I


Jahuntley79 said:


> Try Taylor's audio. It's in Alma, GA, but they can ship it to you. James, who runs the place is a great guy.


I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone know of a dealer in florida that is actively selling helix products, specifically the v twelve. I went to the closest one listed on MSC America website they couldnt even find the phone number to order it for me.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

What dealer was that?


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

@dobslob i would rather not post it here can i pm you


----------



## Jahuntley79 (Jan 5, 2020)

dobslob said:


> I
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that.


If you wouldn't mind clarifying via pm, I'd like to hear why.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Jahuntley79 said:


> If you wouldn't mind clarifying via pm, I'd like to hear why.


Likely because Greenville, SC is outside of the territory for a dealer in Alma, GA.


----------



## karls (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, been away from the mobile audio world for quite awhile, and it seems things have changed. I'm hoping you can help me out with my latest build

I'm considering this amp for a caddy xt4, and was quoted what I thought was a a relatively high price for install and tuning. What would you consider a reasonable price for install & tune?

I'm also trying to decide whether this is over kill for the smallest vehicle in the cadillac lineup, which has the 13 speaker Bose centerpoint system.The main reason I'm cosidering the 12 channel is to have the option to add speakers to the back area if I felt i was missing something after my phase one upgrade, which is just upgrading the sytem in the front of the vehicle

My alternate would be the Helix 8 channel w/dsp when getting phase 1 installed. I don't see anyone riding in the vehicle except my wife and myself, so rarely anyone in the back seats.

And yes I have a budget and don't want to waste money just to have the bandwidth .

What would you do?


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

karls said:


> Hi, been away from the mobile audio world for quite awhile, and it seems things have changed. I'm hoping you can help me out with my latest build
> 
> I'm considering this amp for a caddy xt4, and was quoted what I thought was a a relatively high price for install and tuning. What would you consider a reasonable price for install & tune?
> 
> ...


Pick up the V Eight and a separate sub amp like I did .

Ge0


----------



## matt81 (Dec 31, 2018)

Is there an option available, to run a separate amps along with the dsp v twelve? I ask because my front and rear stage is all active. Which are morel 3-way elate TI's. 

I'm not worried about the subwoofer, because it's an active 10" helix box that goes under the passenger seat. 

I know that each channel output on the V twelve allows for 75 rms per channel, but can I add separate amp somehow that would allow for more power going to each of the channels?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

You could use the amplified channels as a high level input to a larger amplifier if you really feel the need for more power for certain channels. You could also use an LOC in the same way to input to an amplifier that doesn't have high level inputs.


----------



## GeoGeek (Mar 16, 2010)

dobslob said:


> What part of South Carolina? I know we have a few but need to work on the South East.
> 
> You can look for yourself on our website MSC America


Are there any dealers carrying Helix in Florida? The MSC website makes it look like Alabama may be the closest.


----------



## Betadata (Mar 17, 2020)

GeoGeek said:


> Are there any dealers carrying Helix in Florida? The MSC website makes it look like Alabama may be the closest.


I contacted cartronics biscayne in miami. Great guy. Very helpful there


----------



## les_garten (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a 2002 Land Cruiser I am looking at doing. I listen to voice, New/Old Country, Opera, Classic Rock, Blues, and alternative Rock. Not teeth rattling stuff. Would this work well with Front and Rear Focal KX3's Active and an output to a separate sub amp? Like enough power for what I listen to?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't see any reason why not.


----------



## Forza (May 23, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Youd be very surprised with what you can do with 75 watts and a proper gain structure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hi mate. Is it a good option for utopia m?


----------



## 4saleongrcraigslist (Oct 21, 2020)

dobslob said:


> The V-TWELVE DSP uses the same software as the DSP ULTRA and is far more capable than the DSP Pro MK2. It offers Virtual Channel processing as well as the rest of the FX features that the new ACO based processors from Audiotec Fischer have. The suggested retail is $2000. and they are in stock at the North American warehouse as well as in plenty of dealers around both the US and Canada.



Some obvious items you left out when trying to compare the *DSP Pro MK2* and the *V Twelve DSP*. 



*HELIX DSP PRO MK2**HELIX V TWELVE DSP*
Output voltage :: 8 Volts
Output voltage :: 3 VoltsSampling Rate :: 96kHzSampling Rate :: 48kHzSignal-to-noise-ratio digital input :: 116 DB (A-Weighted)Signal-to-noise-ratio digital input :: 107 DB (A-Weighted)Signal-to-noise-ratio analog input :: 110 DB (A-Weighted)Signal-to-noise-ratio analog input :: 102 DB (A-Weighted)Crosstalk :: > 90 dBCrosstalk :: > 70 dBFrequency response :: 10 Hz - 44,000 HzFrequency response :: 20 Hz - 22,000 HzTHD Digital :: < 0.0005%. THD Analog :: < 0.001%THD < 0.015% Does not specify Digital or Analog or both


----------

